# Shaker style doors



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Looking to do some shaker style cabinet doors. I have the CMT matched t&G set..my question is I have seen some panel doors that have a slight bevel on the inside of the rail and styles. But are still tongue and groove with 1/4" panel. I have yet to find a set that does this. What am I missing

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe if your set makes a plain square inside edge I would think all you would need to do is use a chamfer bit on each piece prior to assembly. 

Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

I hought this as well..But then the cope cut on the rail would look funny..I think Sommerfeld carries a set with or without the panel raiser.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi lablover

Most Shaker style cabinet doors are sq.cut and must be so they fit at the joints BUT you can put a slight bevel on the door AFTER the door is gluged up or just a CLAMP up with a bit(s) like below.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_chamf.html
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=27&p=1
http://woodworkersworld.net/laminate_trim_bits.shtml

Or You can use this type of bit BUT you will have a chamfer in the joint and I'm sure you don't want that.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-2-SH-V-J...4751955QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

You can also use this type of bit to make Shaker doors
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1653
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/485

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's right, sorry forgot if you did the whole piece before assembly you would have a chamfer the whole length of the rail and style. Bj's method would work. 

Corey


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

WOW..I appreciate all the help.

I can't seem to post a link but I found a set on the sommerfeld site..The model number is 03005 and it will also work with not using the panel raising bit. Looks like I can get just the rail and style set with no panel raiser bit and use 1/4" panels.

If someone can verify that set for me it would be great.

Again..Thanks a ton for al the help

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

That's the one, BUT that little taper will cost you about 100.oo dollars  use your head on this one....   and cut a corner or two so to speak....

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=03005&d=78&b=2
----------
with the T & G set you now have and the bit below you can have it done.
#5379 22 1/2 deg.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_chamf.html

Bj


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Bob..Think I'll go your route


----------

